# J0704 Denial



## jfloyd73 (Oct 28, 2010)

We have just recently started receiving denials from Medicare for J0704.  CO-151 and N362.  It looks like the denails start 10/01/2010.  Is there a new policy on this code?


----------



## bduffie59 (Dec 2, 2010)

jfloyd73 said:


> We have just recently started receiving denials from Medicare for J0704.  CO-151 and N362.  It looks like the denails start 10/01/2010.  Is there a new policy on this code?




Here is some information I came across during some research i was doing on this denial....

It came from this link: http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/jc/help/faqs/current/general.html#Q26



Q26 I received a denial with ANSI Reason Code 151 and Remark Code N362. What causes this denial? 
A26 This denial indicates that the number of items provided exceed the acceptable maximum. This denial is related to Medically Unlikely Edits (MUEs). The CMS developed Medically Unlikely Edits (MUEs) to reduce the paid claims error rate for Part B claims. An MUE for a HCPCS/CPT code is the maximum units of service that a provider would report under most circumstances for a single beneficiary on a single date of service. MUEs are confidential and are for CMS and CMS Contractors' use only; therefore, MUE values for specific HCPCS codes cannot be released since CMS does not publish MUEs. Information about MUEs is found at: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp 
When this denial is received, it is necessary to submit a redetermination with medical documentation supporting the necessity of the items. To request a redetermination, please utilize the DME MAC Jurisdiction C Redetermination Request Form found on the DME MAC Forms Page.


----------

